# White dove/pigeon in Grand Ledge, MI



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The finders insist that this is a dove? Right now it's sitting on their roof in a bad thunderstorm. They haven't been able to catch it, (not sure they've tried) but have just written to me asking how quickly I could find a home for it if they caught it. So, here I am. Don't know if we have any members nearby? If so, you know what to do!!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Young pigeon*

That looks like a young fancy pigeon to me. (Similar to an old german owl) Ask them if they see a band on it's leg. It's most likely that someone was trying to fly him for the first time and he's just lost. The owner is probably near by. Tell them to look to the sky a few times a day. When they see pigeons circling, follow them to their loft and they will find the owner of that young pigeon. 

If they can't find the owner they can get a shipping box and send it to me or I'm sure another rehabber would take it. If they wait to bring that pigeon in they won't have to wait long. Between predators or starvation he won't have a chance. 

Julie LeBlanc
(727) 481-3048

PS. I was assuming you were talking about the pigeon next to your signature, but now I see more posts from you with the same picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

turkey said:


> That looks like a young fancy pigeon to me. (Similar to an old german owl) Ask them if they see a band on it's leg. It's most likely that someone was trying to fly him for the first time and he's just lost. The owner is probably near by. Tell them to look to the sky a few times a day. When they see pigeons circling, follow them to their loft and they will find the owner of that young pigeon.
> 
> If they can't find the owner they can get a shipping box and send it to me or I'm sure another rehabber would take it. If they wait to bring that pigeon in they won't have to wait long. Between predators or starvation he won't have a chance.
> 
> ...



yea, that's my baby, Scooter. This bird is a white one and hasn't been captured yet as far as I know. Still waiting to hear that they do that, then we'll figure out what to do with the bird. Only band is one with the number 19, so obviously, not traceable.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Julie! It's nice to see you posting here! I hope you will be able to come and visit more often .. we miss you!

Terry

PS: Ummmm .. exactly how many white and/or fancy pigeons might you be interested in .. just kidding!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Terry*

Hi Terry,

It's tough to keep up with everything. I don't know how you do it. You must be part bird. 

I need more birds, not! I can't resist offering homes. Maybe that's why I am not on here very much anymore. 

It really hit me though when I saw that young fancy bird being left to fend for itself on the roof top. Or so I thought. 

Julie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Julie, don't feel badly - every one thinks Scooter belongs to them. He is kinda a forum family bird, you know.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

*White dove*

Hi i live in jackson mi about 50 miles away this may be mine i do dove releases with white homers can you send some contact info thanks much.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Does the bird have a band? Not that it matters, just didn't see that in the discussion.

I'm not far from Grand Ledge, so if needed, feel free to contact me for foster care or re-homing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jboy1 said:


> Hi i live in jackson mi about 50 miles away this may be mine i do dove releases with white homers can you send some contact info thanks much.


This bird was never captured as far as I know. The finder never got back in touch with me to tell me he captured it. Sorry.


----------

